# Personal firearms on base?



## Nyles (13 May 2008)

Just wondering what the policy is with regards to personal firearms for those living in shacks? Does it vary from base to base? I very much doubt you could store it in your room, but is there a lockup you can use on base? I'm a reservist who will be spending the summer (and potentially longer) in Wainwright in a staff position, and I'm also a pretty avid gun collector / shooter (military rifles and handguns, 1886-1945). I won't be bringing any firearms with me, but I plan on getting out to Calgary and Edmonton on weekends, and if I were to buy one out there it might be nice to do a little shooting on weekends rather then immediately ship it home.


----------



## JSR OP (13 May 2008)

Here is the Base Standing Order on weapons in single quarters in Kingston.  I don't know for sure, but I would assume it is similar elsewhere.

CFB Kingston BSO 6.03.4:  Possession of privately owned firearms and ammunition in Single Quarters (SQ) is NOT PERMITTED.  Each occupant is required to read and sign a copy of Annex B, PRIVATELY OWNED FIREARMS SINGLE LIVING IN PERSONNEL.  The signed copy of Annex B will be retained by the Base Accommodations Section (B Accn).  All firearms and ammunition owned shall be registered with the MP Det using Annex C and secured at the MP Det or an authorized Unit civilian weapons lock-up.  As well, all pellet guns, air guns, crossbows, and bows will also be stored at the MP Det.


----------



## Greymatters (13 May 2008)

Nyles said:
			
		

> I'm a reservist who will be spending the summer (and potentially longer) in Wainwright in a staff position, and I'm also a pretty avid gun collector / shooter (military rifles and handguns, 1886-1945). I won't be bringing any firearms with me, but I plan on getting out to Calgary and Edmonton on weekends, and if I were to buy one out there it might be nice to do a little shooting on weekends rather then immediately ship it home.



Its an unneccesary complication - you might want to consider just not shooting or collecting for the summer.  Reference the regulations, you will likely see others breaking them, but its not a good example to follow...


----------



## George Wallace (13 May 2008)

This topic has been covered before.  You can find some valuable information if you do a SEARCH on it, as well as a Search on Shooting Clubs and other locations, such as the Dealer/facility in the West Edmonton Mall.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 May 2008)

There's a whole thread on GunNutz about bases and firearms protocol.

http://www.canadiangunnutz.com/forum/showthread.php?t=240517


----------



## MG34 (14 May 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Its an unneccesary complication - you might want to consider just not shooting or collecting for the summer.  Reference the regulations, you will likely see others breaking them, but its not a good example to follow...



What???? Why should he not  carry on with his sport/hobby while on task. It is no complication the MPs will simply have to do their job as laid out in Base Standing Orders, and the member will have to ensure all the legalities are done on his name


----------



## Greymatters (15 May 2008)

MG34 said:
			
		

> What???? Why should he not  carry on with his sport/hobby while on task. It is no complication the MPs will simply have to do their job as laid out in Base Standing Orders, and the member will have to ensure all the legalities are done on his name



When you're on task its usually temporary and you've got a job to do that takes up most of your time.  Thats my point - if youre going to be busy already, why complicate it more with plans for extensive leasure time that require a lot of paperwork and legalities?  By the sounds of it, it must be great to get a tasking where there's so much extra time to play and engage in your hobbies...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 May 2008)

Yeah, like there's so much to do in Wainwright when your on your own time. I'm sure lots of farmers around there wouldn't mind if their whistle dog population was to drop by a few hundred.


----------



## TCBF (15 May 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yeah, like there's so much to do in Wainwright when your on your own time. I'm sure lots of farmers around there wouldn't mind if their whistle dog population was to drop by a few hundred.



- I'm in Wainwright, at my desk (field day - desk night, unless field night). I might have had a day off four weeks ago - I don't remember.  My last weekend off was 5 - 6 April.  The Richardson's Ground Squirrels will have to wait a bit more for me.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 May 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - I'm in Wainwright, at my desk (field day - desk night, unless field night). I might have had a day off four weeks ago - I don't remember.  My last weekend off was 5 - 6 April.  The Richardson's Ground Squirrels will have to wait a bit more for me.



But that's why you get the big bucks T ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 May 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yeah, like there's so much to do in Wainwright when your on your own time. I'm sure lots of farmers around there wouldn't mind if their whistle dog population was to drop by a few hundred.



Well I did my bit Smiting gophers there with DM12 back in the 80's


----------

